# ODNR Clarifies Boating Rule About Fishing from Pontoon Boats



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The ODNR, Division of Watercraft has clarified how its officers enforce a state boating law with regard to fishing from the forward deck (bow) of a pontoon boat.More...

More...


----------

